# Did any SN members serve on FRV Explorer?



## somerled (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

I'm part of the team of volunteers who are restoring SS Explorer in Leith and I wondered if any SN members served on her or have any stories associated with her.

Also, we welcome new members to join us on workdays onboard on Tuesdays and Saturdays and we are mrore than happy to give anyone a guided tour.

cheers,

Pete

See what we are doing now and contact us at www.ss-explorer.com


----------

